# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  حجم کتاب هاب زیاد و وفت کم چیکار کنم؟

## hackbook

سلام بنده پیش تجربی هستم. تو تابستون نتونستم درست حسابی درس بخونم دوم سوم تموم کنم.الانم اونطور که می بینم اگه روزی 7 8 ساعت بخونم فقط چهارمو می رسونم.چیکار کنم فکر رفته به پشت کنکور موندن؟

----------


## ehsantabli

> سلام بنده پیش تجربی هستم. تو تابستون نتونستم درست حسابی درس بخونم دوم سوم تموم کنم.الانم اونطور که می بینم اگه روزی 7 8 ساعت بخونم فقط چهارمو می رسونم.چیکار کنم فکر رفته به پشت کنکور موندن؟


فکر پشت کنکور از ذهن خود دور کن احتمالا سال به سال سوالات سخت تر می کنند و اگر به فکر پشت کنکوری هستی بدان که سال دیگر پشت کنکور می مانید 

چرا هنوز هم اول شروع کنکور هست با دلیل اگر به برنامه کانون نگاه کنید از مهر شروع می شود تا کنکور و در تمام درس ها مرور می شود 
بهتر که درسی های که خودت یاد می گیرید در خانه خوانده شود 
از اینترنت یا موبایل و هر وسیله که ذهن شما مشغول می کنند دوری کنید 
و ساعت مطالعه به یک باره بالا نمی رود 
فقط به هدفت فکر کن 
از یاد خدا غافل نشو دعا و مرا هم دعا کن التماس دعا

----------


## Janvaljan

> سلام بنده پیش تجربی هستم. تو تابستون نتونستم درست حسابی درس بخونم دوم سوم تموم کنم.الانم اونطور که می بینم اگه روزی 7 8 ساعت بخونم فقط چهارمو می رسونم.چیکار کنم فکر رفته به پشت کنکور موندن؟


تا روز کنکور دقیقاً 255 روز مونده. خیلی خیلی زمان مناسبیه ....اگر تو 250 روز نمیتونی جمعش کنی بدون 400 روزم که فرصت داشته یاشی بازم خوب کار نخواهی کرد. چون 250 روز خیلیه.....پسر جان من بچه هایی رو دیدم که طرف دم دمه های فروردین 3 ماه مونده به کنکور با اعتماد بنفس تمام میاد میپرسه من از الان چطوری بخونم که رشته دلخواهمو قبول شم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! حالا تو از الان تو فکر سال بعدی. نکن این کارو با خودت. تو از الانم که روزی 7 ساعت درس بخونی هر چهار سال رو فول فول تا عید میتونی جمعش کنی...

----------


## na3r!n

از الان به پشت کنکور بودن فک میکنی :Yahoo (39): 

جان من اینکارو نکن
منم مثه تو پارسال از مهرم میگفتم دیره تا کنکور رسیده و بیچاره شدم و حسرت اینکه کاش یه ماه به عقب بر میگشتم حالا تو نه ماه وقت داری اینو میگی :Yahoo (117):

----------


## fernando

بیشتر سوالا از پیشه
درسای پیشم خیلی ها پایه رو در بر میگرن
رشته ریاضی که این جوری بود

----------


## sanatisharif

> سلام بنده پیش تجربی هستم. تو تابستون نتونستم درست حسابی درس بخونم دوم سوم تموم کنم.الانم اونطور که می بینم اگه روزی 7 8 ساعت بخونم فقط چهارمو می رسونم.چیکار کنم فکر رفته به پشت کنکور موندن؟


الکی به خودت جو منفی نده دوست عزیز

اگر از الان روزی 8 ساعت درس بخونی مطمئن باش، کل دروس را تموم می کنی.

به شرطی که واقعا درس بخونی نه اینکه تو نت بچرخی

ببین مثلا کلاس های درس ما که توش از اول تا چهارم دبیرستان هر چه که برای کنکور نیاز است تدریس میشه، تا اسفند تموم میشه
و اسفند ماه دوره می کنیم

تو کل تابستون هم مفید دو ماه کلاس داریم، پس قطعا تو تموم می کنی

فیلم کلاس های زیست آقای پازوکی الان رو سایت هست، تدریس کل تحلیلی الان رو سایت هست و....

موفق و موید باشید

----------


## swaf

من هر روز 10ساعت میخوانم حسابی هم رسیدگی میکنم

----------


## 50R005H

کمک درسی پر حجم نخررررررررررر. تا نوروز یکی از پایه ها رو تموم کن بعد نوروز اون یکی رو. برنامه قلم چی هم اینجوریه.

----------


## na3r!n

*به این چیزا فک نکن
                     تو فقط بخون*

----------


## winter son

عزيز هنوز خيليا شروع به درس خوندن واس كنكور نكردن اونوقت شما ميگي پشت كنكور بمونم ؟؟!

اين حرفها انگيزت رو هدر ميده ها ...... ببين اينجا يك نفر هم نوبد كه بگه ديره . پس مطمئن باش دير نيست . فقط بخون ....

----------


## miss.adeleh

منم پارسال اشتباه تورو کردم بااینکه درسم خوب بود ولی فکر میکردم فقط میتونم تا اخرسال پیش رو تموم کنم..همش فکر میکردم وقت نیست و درست و حسابی نخوندم ولی الان که فکر میکنم اگه فقط همون چندماه اخر رو جدی میخوندم میتونستم چیزی که میخوام قبول شم...پس ناامید نشو از همین الان جدی بخون...هیچ وقت دیر نیست

----------


## Fa¡ryTale

ولی به نظر منم دیره منم تابستونو خوب استفاده نکردم چون پیش هستی فقط برا پیشدانشگاهی وقت پیدا میکنی پس همونو بخون و تو وقت اضافه زیست و شیمی دوم سوم رو منم اگه موقع تو به  جای دوم سوم فقط پیش رو میخوندم لا اققل سال اول 4 هزار میشدم منم موندم چیکار کنم الان چون وقت کمه خیلیییییی اما استرس ندارم

----------


## Janvaljan

> ولی به نظر منم دیره منم تابستونو خوب استفاده نکردم چون پیش هستی فقط برا پیشدانشگاهی وقت پیدا میکنی پس همونو بخون و تو وقت اضافه زیست و شیمی دوم سوم رو منم اگه موقع تو به  جای دوم سوم فقط پیش رو میخوندم لا اققل سال اول 4 هزار میشدم منم موندم چیکار کنم الان چون وقت کمه خیلیییییی اما استرس ندارم


*
اصلاً هم وقت کم نیست ولی شما داری به خودت تلقین میکنی که وقتم کمه.....وقت کم نیست ....و الا بلا کم نیست ، زیادی باشه ، کم نیست ..... اگه الان بیخیال بشی ،نزدیکای اسفند و عید که برسی میگی کاش الان اولای مهر بود .....
*

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام بنده پیش تجربی هستم. تو تابستون نتونستم درست حسابی درس بخونم دوم سوم تموم کنم.الانم اونطور که می بینم اگه روزی 7 8 ساعت بخونم فقط چهارمو می رسونم.چیکار کنم فکر رفته به پشت کنکور موندن؟


تابستان که گذشته و دیگه نیازی نیست بهش فکر کنید ... 
درمورد مطالعه ی روزانه هفت یا هشت ساعت هم باید بگم ، هم میتونید پیش و پایه رو بخونید و هم میتونید مدت زمان مطالعتونو افزایش بدید ... 
فقط و فقط نیاز به برنامه ریزی دارید ...

----------


## Fa¡ryTale

> *اصلاً هم وقت کم نیست ولی شما داری به خودت تلقین میکنی که وقتم کمه.....وقت کم نیست ....و الا بلا کم نیست ، زیادی باشه ، کم نیست ..... اگه الان بیخیال بشی ،نزدیکای اسفند و عید که برسی میگی کاش الان اولای مهر بود .....*


میگن کنکور سخته  اون چیه پسکنکور چنان سخته که حتی اگه کل درسارم فول باشی تازه میشی حول و هوشه 4 هزار  ولی برای هدف بزرگ وقت کمه

----------


## Janvaljan

> میگن کنکور سخته  اون چیه پسکنکور چنان سخته که حتی اگه کل درسارم فول باشی تازه میشی حول و هوشه 4 هزار  ولی برای هدف بزرگ وقت کمه


کنکور سخته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟   واقعاً تا حالا نشستی یک درسو  کامل و عمقی بخونی ، تست بزنی ، مرورش کنی ،  ولی بعد نتونی به بیشتر سوالای کنکورش جواب بدی؟  اگر واقعاً این کارا رو درست انجام دادی ولی بازم نمیتونی سوالاتو جواب بدی ، خب راست میگی  برای شما کنکور سخته.    , ولی واقعاً این جوری تلاش کردی؟
 میگن کنکور سخته معنی نمیده ، شما استارت بزن از همین الان تمام تلاشتو بکن بعد میفهمی کنکور سخت نیست.      Do your  best

----------


## hackbook

خیلی ممنون از نظراتتون حالا بشتر شما که میگین وفت زیاده یه برنامه ریزی ای به من پیشنهاد بدین که بتونم تا کنکور همه درس های پیش و پایه رو تموم کنم.در ضمن یه سوال چرا میگن اون کسایی که پیش کنکور می مونن اکثرا موفق نمی شن؟

----------


## Fa¡ryTale

من یه معلمی داشتم میگفت چرا فکر میکنین فرزانگان قبولی زیاد داره چون اونا عادت دارن به مطالعه سخت و اینکه درس هر سال رو همون سال تتمرین میکنن اما شما عادیا میزارن درسو واسه شب امتحان هیچ موقع پیشدانشگاهیم میخوایین کل دوم سوم رو تقویت کنین تازه همراه یادگیری درسای پیش خوب معلومه اینطوری باید 16 ساعت مطالعه داشت و معلومه موفق نمیشیم اما خوب پشت کنکور موندن خیلیا و ترکوندن ولی پشت کنکوری موندن هم یه مشکل داره اونم غفلته اصلا نا خوداگاه غافل از درسو کنکور و هدف میشی و طوری سرگرم خوشیا میشی که در یه چشم به هم زدن کنکور میرسه اراده قوی میخواد

----------


## comet97

واااااااااااااا یعنی چی هنوز 9ماه وقت داری بعد تو فکر پشت کنکور موندنی؟تموم میشه نگران نباش.فقط درست برنامه ریزی کن همین..باز خوبه نخوندی یکی از دوستای من تابستون رو کلشو خونده ولی از همونا هم هیچی بلد نیست:yahoo (21):

----------


## Zanbagh

مشاور کنکور94 رایگان،دانلود همایش های هفتگی موفقیت کنکور،مشاوره اینترنتی، انگیزشی استاد افشار،moshaver konkur،فنون تست زنی،.کنکور و برنامه ری

----------

